# Seniors, Caption This #17



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Michael. (Oct 14, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## Falcon (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you.  You're better than my Barcalounger.


----------



## Ina (Oct 14, 2014)

He's such a good grandson. :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2014)

These part time jobs are killin' me!!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 14, 2014)

This place is crawlin' with good seats!


----------



## Shirley (Oct 14, 2014)

He's such a good boy!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2014)

Lady, please- just hold it until the next stop!


----------



## rcleary171 (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2014)

Lol !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2014)

Whadda ya think??  I drag him around for shopping advice??


----------



## Pappy (Oct 14, 2014)

Grandma. Are you sure you dropped your teeth down here?


----------

